# Dr. Grant Horner's Bible-Reading System



## bookslover

I'll be finishing a two-year Bible-reading plan on 12/31/10. Then, I plan to start Dr. Horner's Bible-reading system (10 chapters a day!) on 1/1/11.

Anyone else?


----------



## christiana

I've been using Dr Horner's plan since August 4th and plan to continue on as I like it very much.


----------



## Jeffriesw

My wife and I both just finished reading it chronologically this year (finished a few days early) and plan to start Dr. Horner's plan at the first of the year.


----------



## Claudiu

For people who have used this reading plan, how is it reading from 10 different places at once every day? It would seem like the reading would be too varied and you wouldn't retain as much. (I do recall that the plan is about repetition, so over time you will be able to retain more as you repeat the list's over and over). Would it be better to read 10 chapters from the same book one day, and then 10 more the next day. That would seem like you aren't splitting up the book and drawing it out over a month. At the same time, the varied approach is supposed to be 'scripture interpreting scripture' in action. For those who have used Dr. Horner's plan, how has it been in the long run compared to another plan?


----------



## JennyG

I started the Horner plan last August and I liked it very much. Ten chapters a day is good solid fare and I loved the way the passages comment on each other in unpredictable but illuminating ways. However one big effect I found was that my appetite for the word increased with increased intake, so now instead I'm starting a straight read-through, aiming to finish in 4 months (that was Austin's idea for a goal).
I would still recommend the Horner way to anyone looking for a scheme of that kind - it's the best one I've come across


----------



## FenderPriest

Been using it through the year. I've modified it slightly, and used only a few tracts in it for a couple months now with the baby here, but plan on getting "back into the saddle" this January.


----------



## fishingpipe

Day 26 for me using Horner's plan, and I find myself looking forward to "seeing what happens" in the next chapter in just about all 10 sections. I pick them right up the next day. Depending on the length of the chapters I am probably averaging about 30-minutes a day now. He recommends you read at a quick pace, not skimming it, but not trying to take in every detail, either. I am really enjoying it in the early going.


----------



## baron

I started it and ended up doing 6 reading's a day or 60 chapters. I also changed it around and put Romans, Galatians, Ephesians, instead of reading Acts.

I was thinking of trying it on the Kindle.

Anyone planning on using the KJV for the 400 anniversary in 2011?


----------



## bookslover

As a couple posters have said, the Horner plan is eminently tweak-able, something Horner himself endorses. Also, since it isn't tied to the calendar, you can start anytime you want (I'm starting New Year's Day just out of convenience). The big thing, though, is that, since the lists are not the same length, you will never read the same ten chapters twice once you get deep enough into it. Hence, the interesting juxtapositions of passages people are constantly commenting about. One thing I see a lot, tweaking-wise, is that a lot of people will substitute Romans for Acts (10th list), since many want to be able to concentrate (though not in too much detail, remember!) on that book.

Horner developed this Bible-reading system in 1983, and has used it himself since then. People must really like it, because the system's Facebook page has more than 10,000 members!

Now: how many people keep track of their reading using bookmarks, and how many are using journals or some other system? I think some enterprising person created an Excel program for keeping track.


----------



## JennyG

baron said:


> Anyone planning on using the KJV for the 400 anniversary in 2011?


yes, me, but it's not a big deal because I never use anything else anyway 
Our Queen's Christmas message to the nation was about the anniversary of the Authorised Version. (The press reported it was all about sport. I wonder why?? She did bring that in, but the main theme was the Bible)


----------



## baron

I use this and just mark in pencil and erase when done with a set and continue. I put the number of time's I read the book in the margin.

http://www.takebackyourtemple.com/files/Grant_Horners_Bible_Reading_System_Checklist.PDF


----------



## fishingpipe

bookslover said:


> Now: how many people keep track of their reading using bookmarks, and how many are using journals or some other system? I think some enterprising person created an Excel program for keeping track.


 
I check off my daily reading on Bible Study Tools Online, Verses, 40+ Versions, Commentaries, Concordances. There are 1-2 others that will allow you to do that, I hear. I was thinking about the bookmarks, but I don't typically haul my large study Bible on trips, etc., preferring a thinline. That way I can just log on whereever I am and keep track if I forget where I left off.


----------



## re4med

bookslover said:


> Now: how many people keep track of their reading using bookmarks, and how many are using journals or some other system? I think some enterprising person created an Excel program for keeping track.



I created an Excel program for the Horner Plan. If someone wants it I can post it on the net and give the link.


----------



## Claudiu

re4med said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now: how many people keep track of their reading using bookmarks, and how many are using journals or some other system? I think some enterprising person created an Excel program for keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created an Excel program for the Horner Plan. If someone wants it I can post it on the net and give the link.
Click to expand...

 
I would like to have one


----------



## au5t1n

Jenny was probably referring to Rangerus' spreadsheet: 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/has-anyone-here-tried-plan-62431/#post805452


----------



## re4med

Here are the files for the Horner reading plan in Excel. I have included both formats of Microsoft Excel (2003 and 2010). I constructed the plan around a "morning" and "evening" structure. You can customize it as you see fit.

2003 format 

2010 format

Let me know if you have questions about it.


----------



## Claudiu

Thank you. 

I've noticed many people modify the plan so that list 10 includes Romans as well. I think I'm going to do the same.


----------



## re4med

Augustine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've noticed many people modify the plan so that list 10 includes Romans as well. I think I'm going to do the same.



Yes. You can easily do that in the spreadsheet I made.


----------



## LawrenceU

re4med said:


> Here are the files for the Horner reading plan in Excel. I have included both formats of Microsoft Excel (2003 and 2010). I constructed the plan around a "morning" and "evening" structure. You can customize it as you see fit.
> 
> 2003 format
> 
> 2010 format
> 
> Let me know if you have questions about it.


 
Is this some unique form of Excel? I can't get it to open .


----------



## Notthemama1984

For those who use the system, do you read am and pm or in one sitting?


----------



## fishingpipe

Chaplainintraining said:


> For those who use the system, do you read am and pm or in one sitting?


 
Depends on the day, really, for me. Some days (mostly Saturday mornings) I can read it all in one sitting. Some days I read 3 or 4 parts at a time in 3 or even 4 sittings. I usually try for no more than 2 sittings, though, if I can.


----------



## SemperEruditio

I modified my list to 13. I am reading three times a day. At first I thought keeping track would be a problem but not at all. What I do when I'm done is write out a one sentence summary of each chapter. I can pretty much do it in the order of the books from memory. I didn't think I'd like this but once I started and gave it a chance I don't see myself going back to the regular reading plans.


----------



## Notthemama1984

LawrenceU said:


> re4med said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the files for the Horner reading plan in Excel. I have included both formats of Microsoft Excel (2003 and 2010). I constructed the plan around a "morning" and "evening" structure. You can customize it as you see fit.
> 
> 2003 format
> 
> 2010 format
> 
> Let me know if you have questions about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some unique form of Excel? I can't get it to open .
Click to expand...

 
For whatever reason I could not get the 2010 file to open, but the 2003 worked fine.


----------



## devonturnbaugh

I have been using the Discipleship Journal reading plan the last two years but back in september I started the Horner plan. I have tweaked it a bit and do twelve readings with adding Hebrews (which I wanted to understand more) and Romans ( No explanation necessary). I find, as others have said, I have no problem keeping track of where I am and actually find myself getting ancy about reading the next day. I read all of it at once, almost always in the early morning. I spend about 45-60 min reading. I think this is a plan I will always stick with and tweak it through the years. I would encourage everyone to at least try it out.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Do you guys use the same translation for the reading plan as you do for your studying?


----------



## baron

Chaplainintraining said:


> Do you guys use the same translation for the reading plan as you do for your studying?



I switched back to the KJV, for reading and studying, I also listen to an audio bible. I can not find an audio bible in the HCSB so I went back to KJV.


----------



## bookslover

Well, I started the Horner system today. At the end of the month, I'll let you know what I think.

Also, I found an interview with Horner somewhere on the web where he says that, when he developed this system in 1983, he adapted it from a Bible-reading scheme he found - in a Chick Tract, of all places!


----------



## Jeffriesw

Chaplainintraining said:


> For those who use the system, do you read am and pm or in one sitting?



I have only been on this plan for 3 days, but so far I am doing it in one setting in the evening.


----------



## Michael Doyle

This morning is day two for the Horner system. What I like so far is the anticipation I have when approaching the scriptures this way. Day one I did all the readings in the morning. It helps being shut down from work right now.


----------



## Notthemama1984

For day 1, I read everything first thing in the morning. I will probably do the same later for day 2.


----------



## Wayne

Another variation on the Horner plan, organized more strictly along the lines of the canon:

1. Pentateuch 
2. Historical books (Joshua-Esther)
3. Job, Ecclesiastes, Song of Solomon
4. Psalms
5. Proverbs
6. Major Prophets
7. Minor Prophets
8. Gospels & Acts
9. Pauline Epistles
10. General Epistles & Revelation

If focus on a single book is desired (Romans, etc.), simply add an 11th group or combine the prophets to free up a 10th group.

As I've reflected on Horner's plan, I like it for the ability to be reading the whole canon of Scripture at once. The above is just another variation on that plan.


----------



## bookslover

Wayne said:


> Another variation on the Horner plan, organized more strictly along the lines of the canon:
> 
> 1. Pentateuch
> 2. Historical books (Joshua-Esther)
> 3. Job, Ecclesiastes, Song of Solomon
> 4. Psalms
> 5. Proverbs
> 6. Major Prophets
> 7. Minor Prophets
> 8. Gospels & Acts
> 9. Pauline Epistles
> 10. General Epistles & Revelation
> 
> If focus on a single book is desired (Romans, etc.), simply add an 11th group or combine the prophets to free up a 10th group.
> 
> As I've reflected on Horner's plan, I like it for the ability to be reading the whole canon of Scripture at once. The above is just another variation on that plan.



Is this your variation, Wayne, or is it from someone else? Just curious.


----------



## Wayne

Mine, but all I'm doing is creating groupings that follow the natural breakdown of the canon of Scripture, plus following Horner a bit in further dividing the wisdom books.

OLD TESTAMENT--
Law: Genesis - Deut.
History: Joshua - Esther
Wisdom: Job - Song of Solomon
a. Job, Eccl., Song
b. Psalms
c. Proverbs
Major Prophets: Isaiah - Daniel
Minor Prophets: Hosea - Malachi

NEW TESTAMENT--
History: Gospels & Acts
Pauline Epistles: Romans - Philemon
General Epistles & Revelation: Hebrews - Jude + Revelation


----------



## Christopher88

Chaplainintraining said:


> For those who use the system, do you read am and pm or in one sitting?



No. 
I like to start my day with the AM and finish the day with PM.


----------



## Wayne

Well said, sir, well said!


----------



## Steve Curtis

I've been following (my own modified form of) Horner's plan since the 1st, and, so far, I am enjoying it as a way to get a good cross-section of Scripture every day. I still do a more focused, indepth study of a particular book (presently Ephesians) in addition. Similar to Wayne's suggestion, I have broken out a couple of other books I want to read more often, so that I actually have 12 lists instead of 10 (with the added benefit that I will read the whole Bible at least twice a year - many books, of course, several times a year). Still, it only takes roughly 1/2 an hour to do that (until I hit Psalm 119, that is!).


----------



## Wayne

Just save Psalm 119 for a Sunday!


----------



## Steve Curtis

Wayne said:


> Just save Psalm 119 for a Sunday!


----------



## bookslover

kainos01 said:


> I've been following (my own modified form of) Horner's plan since the 1st, and, so far, I am enjoying it as a way to get a good cross-section of Scripture every day. I still do a more focused, indepth study of a particular book (presently Ephesians) in addition. Similar to Wayne's suggestion, I have broken out a couple of other books I want to read more often, so that I actually have 12 lists instead of 10 (with the added benefit that I will read the whole Bible at least twice a year - many books, of course, several times a year). Still, it only takes roughly 1/2 an hour to do that (until I hit Psalm 119, that is!).



And, as I've already noted, Horner himself encourages this sort of thing. The system is eminently tweakable in all sorts of ways.


----------



## JennyG

bookslover said:


> And, as I've already noted, Horner himself encourages this sort of thing. The system is eminently tweakable in all sorts of ways.



so much so that really you could say it's less an actual scheme, than an overarching principle for organising the reading.


----------



## JennyG

bookslover said:


> ...Dr. Horner's Bible-reading system (10 chapters a day!)...



just curious - is there anyone who, after giving the method a thorough trial, still feels that 10 chapters a day demand an exclamation mark? My experience, and i know I'm not alone, was that it seemed first natural, and then quite soon, unsatisfactorily meagre


----------



## FenderPriest

I've been doing the Horner reading plan for the last year. At first the 10 seemed daunting. Then they seemed mandatory and inflexible. Then they felt like guidelines. I've found the system helpful so that I can read the 10 if I want, but if I get to something that I want to stew on for a bit (like this morning with Psalm 63), I can sit there for my devotion time and not feel like I have to "catch up". That aspect has been really helpful with a newborn in the house - you get what you can! Personally, I've always made sure that I do the Psalm and Proverbs reading for each day, then the Prophets and Gospel reading, and then I'll do the other parts as I have time. Some of "making the time for all 10" for me is a mixture of personal discipline to do the 10 and the desire to really meditate on a section as I feel the need. As I said, the helpful part of Horner's reading system is that it's not inflexible, so one can easily move in and out of the 10-per-day schedule as far as I'm concerned. But obviously, the 10 is ideal.


----------



## bookslover

JennyG said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Dr. Horner's Bible-reading system (10 chapters a day!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just curious - is there anyone who, after giving the method a thorough trial, still feels that 10 chapters a day demand an exclamation mark? My experience, and i know I'm not alone, was that it seemed first natural, and then quite soon, unsatisfactorily meagre
Click to expand...

 
A lot of people who are using the system have had that experience. At first, they think, "Whoa! 10 chapters! Gonna take me forever!" But, they discover that reading the 10 just makes them hungrier.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

For the math-obsessed: reading 10 chapters per day means reading 70 chapters per week (duh). The Bible has 1,189 chapters. Reading 70 chapters per week means one is reading just under 6% of the total text of the Bible per week, counting by chapters.

The actual number is...drumroll, please...5.89%.

You'll thank me later.


----------

